# Pictures from Android



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Finally got my new Samsung Galaxy Sll. I know Iknow..Ice cream sandwich just got released but I'm not a geek and this was free. 

Its totally foreign to me. I've been a hardcore blackberry user for years. Mine still has the roll bar. heh heh

Anyway I used to snap a pic and then email it to myself, download to my laptop and then send as an attachment. Simple and easy process.

This new fancy device fails the download bit. Although I can still forward a picture to someone elses email, I'm not sure how to get one to post here.

Can someone please give me directions

Thanks


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

please


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I think you need to connect the phone up to your PC via the usb cable and transfer the files. You can also probably push them to the PC via bluetooth or wifi if your PC is so equipped.




creeper said:


> Finally got my new Samsung Galaxy Sll. I know Iknow..Ice cream sandwich just got released but I'm not a geek and this was free.
> 
> Its totally foreign to me. I've been a hardcore blackberry user for years. Mine still has the roll bar. heh heh
> 
> ...


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

See this link for a step by step for a similar Samsung device:

http://www.knowyourmobile.com/samsu..._a_computer_with_the_samsung_galaxy_note.html


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> I think you need to connect the phone up to your PC via the usb cable and transfer the files. You can also probably push them to the PC via bluetooth or wifi if your PC is so equipped.


While I really appreciate that you took the time to respond, I must say that solution seems like a step back ward in technology. My blackberry was much more user friendly then that. 

I should be able to send a picture from the device wherever I am. I shall continue to play with the stupid smartphone


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I have been spending entirely way too much time with this stupid smartphone, including following Nathans sticky about downloading Android Apps.
It ain't working for me. I can get as far as upload the pic from the gallery, then after ages the device reads that the upload failed.

I realize these devices are only limited by their user, but frankly that 2 week cooling off period is starting to look like a good thing.

Hmmm....A new blackberry touch perhaps...


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

In order to transfer pictures from the device to a computer, you have to physically connect it. Otherwise, you can upload the pictures to the cloud, such as Dropbox, or one of the other cloud services. It is not a step back in technology, when you have to connect the device to a laptop or desktop, to transfer data.

As for using the device, it is all icons, and not that hard to use. Especially if you are used to using a desktop computer, the two are really no different.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Greg,
Thx for helping.
So far I have been able to email myself the pic from the phone to the laptop. Then it needs to be resized ( I'm still working on that part as well...blackberry's do it automatically for you) in order to be sent here.

I also want to be able to avoid that step entirely and snap a picture on the go and send it here. I get as far as the upload part, then I get a failed message.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Most of the time, you have to be on a eifi network, due to cell networks still suck for sending data.

Where I live, you can not even send a picture across the cell network, due to ATT's so called 3G network runs like Edge or 1st gen. And it will jump from 3g to Edge, or if it says 3g, data becomes non-existant.

When I do any uploading of pic's, I only send them across Wifi, or it will not. happen. Or tether to the netbook and upload.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Also look at Samsung kies air app for sharing with pc via WiFi.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Both good suggestions Greg and Raylo. 
connected to wifi no trouble and tried the kies app. 

Still could only go so far. It just took ages and ages. Faster to grow a horn or get somewhere with dial up.
Anyway still no success

I've been a little under the weather so I'm home anyway, but soon I wil go back to the store and look and different options . Just getting my business email on this device was difficult enough.
Anyone know when the blackberry 10 is scheduled for release. Even my archaic blackberry tour served me better so far.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

kies via WiFi should be plenty fast. I just got a Samsung galaxy s3... my first smartphone. I'll be trying the kies and drop box soon myself.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

raylo, check out androidforums.com There is a lot of good info in there. There is also "The Missing Sync" and a few others out there.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks, I will. I resisted getting a smartphone for years but I admit I am having fun with it. One more device to manage, however... in between all the other DIY stuff we do here!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I love having my iPhone. I use it more than I do our tablet. I can not think what I would do, if I had to go back to a "dumb" type cellphone. There are some free 5gig cloud storage out there, such as Ubuntu one, and a few others. Dropbox, you have to do various things to up your storage, and it is limited. Box.com also offers a limited 5gb. I got the 50gb box.com acct. when iOS 5.0 came out for the iphone.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I got 50GB free for 2 years from Dropbox (std free is 2GB). They sent me an e-mail to get the free upgrade by adding my PCs, which I would have done anyway. Truth is 2GB is probably plenty as I will use it for public/sharing stuff, not my main mass storage. 



gregzoll said:


> I love having my iPhone. I use it more than I do our tablet. I can not think what I would do, if I had to go back to a "dumb" type cellphone. There are some free 5gig cloud storage out there, such as Ubuntu one, and a few others. Dropbox, you have to do various things to up your storage, and it is limited. Box.com also offers a limited 5gb. I got the 50gb box.com acct. when iOS 5.0 came out for the iphone.


----------

